# Rant - About the US Postal System



## GreenOasis (Jan 7, 2011)

Okay, I know I already griped about this in Yen's feedback, but I just want to make sure EVERYONE gets a good earful.  

Our postal carrier is horrible! After many "issues" and even having to call the office &amp; make her come back &amp; pick up misdelivered mail &amp; packages, we still get stuff like THIS:







I don't know if you can tell, but the mailbox door is open...this carrier has a habit of opening the door &amp; balancing boxes on it, OR putting packages in a plastic bag &amp; hanging them off of the flag on the box (which is now warped from this).

Now, I ask you, what possesses a person to do these kinds of stupid things? And whatever happened to good old-fashioned morals &amp; work ethics?? Sure, you could say, "Well, they don't make much"...yadda, yadda, yadda...well, hey, I don't care if I'm just sending out a $7.00 fruit fly culture...I'm still going to do my best to make sure it's properly made, packaged &amp; mailed on time! Why is that such a difficult concept? How about taking pride in one's work, at least? *sigh* I could ALMOST understand if this was a young person...just out of school or whatever...but this postal carrier is an older woman, who you'd think would know better.

Anywho...THIS is why I ask &amp; ask again for people to TELL ME when they're mailing me stuff, especially live stuff, so that I can watch for it, since our carrier WILL NOT bring packages to the door! (On the rare occasion that she does, she doesn't ring the bell!)

Okay...rant over! Thanks for listening! (Reading!)


----------



## Jesskb (Jan 7, 2011)

You should take that picture to the post office and complain.


----------



## dgerndt (Jan 7, 2011)

My dad is a mail carrier for the USPS, and he doesn't do stuff like that. And, actually, they make quite a bit of money. Sorry to hear that your mail carrier is lazy! Like Jess said, take that to the post office and complain. Sadly, they're on a union and it's very unlikely you'll get better service from that woman. Maybe she'll get a new route soon and you'll have a better carrier.


----------



## mongoslade2110 (Jan 8, 2011)

one word FAIL


----------



## GreenOasis (Jan 8, 2011)

Deby said:


> My dad is a mail carrier for the USPS, and he doesn't do stuff like that. And, actually, they make quite a bit of money. Sorry to hear that your mail carrier is lazy! Like Jess said, take that to the post office and complain. Sadly, they're on a union and it's very unlikely you'll get better service from that woman. Maybe she'll get a new route soon and you'll have a better carrier.


Umm...NO WAY! The postal worker at the local office is a BEAST! She's like a super-female-dog-from-'H'-'E'-double hockey sticks! I imagine they're both in cahouts to make my life miserable...one delivery at a time! :blink: I get her back when I order things like crickets &amp; mealworms...things that scratch around inside the boxes (large roaches come to mind as well!) in the back of her truck from 8 am till she makes it here around 2 pm. Actually...I would say that it's probably THAT stuff that has made her like she is, but...I've only been ordering things like that for the past year, so...CAN'T BLAME ME!

Yeah, most mail carriers are decent folks. My mom used to give seminars all over the country on how to take the postal exam...probably wasn't the best idea if it made it possible for THESE kind of people to get the job, though, huh??? :lol:


----------



## myzticalboi (Jan 8, 2011)

mongoslade2110 said:


> one word FAIL


+1


----------



## infinite213 (Jan 8, 2011)

It's in the friggin street!!!


----------



## Rick (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow. That is pretty bad. I am fortunate that I have an excellent guy. He brings stuff to my carport out of sight from the street. He also picks up things without fail. What you have there is absolutely unacceptable. Don't be fooled. Letter carriers can make very good money. I work part time at an employment office. I've seen some of their salaries. First time I saw what one client made as a letter carrier I was actually shocked. I hope you get it sorted out. Don't give up, take it up the chain if your local people won't do anything.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow that stinks!!! mine brings it to the door and rings the doorbell...


----------



## infinite213 (Jan 8, 2011)

Here ya go for some laughs...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxPa9Vc1v8Y&amp;


----------



## PeterF (Jan 8, 2011)

Ya, that is unacceptable.

Our complex has separate mail boxes stands. But the letter carrier still brings big packages to the doors.

They do usually make good money.

If you don't feel you can bring the pic to the local office then go over their head. The people sending you packages are expecting better service for that and are PAYING FOR IT.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jan 8, 2011)

When our old postal worker retired, we got this psyco dude for a little while. He mixed up the mail half of the time and neighbors had to exchange it accordingly. &lt;_&lt; 

The same postman almost went postal on our new neighbors because they left the previous tenants' mail in the box. He started yelling and cussing at them, and he even got out of the truck and started doing some kind of human threat displays. :lol: I was outside and even argued with him for a minute. I wish I had a video of his threat display, because he was out of control.

Now we have a nice postman, but if he is not working, we sometimes still get the psyco. I saw him the other day as he was doing the route in the opposite direction of the way that the other postpeople go. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## GreenOasis (Jan 8, 2011)

LOL...good point, Peter J F. The town I lived in a few years ago (some 20 miles away now) had an excellent local post office/carriers...I wonder if I could take it up with them and see if they can help out? (I seriously think "Nancy the PO BEAST" will just laugh in my face if I try to complain to her! No, wait a minute...she doesn't laugh...she doesn't even SMILE. :blink: )


----------



## warpdrive (Jan 8, 2011)

Deby said:


> My dad is a mail carrier for the USPS, and he doesn't do stuff like that. And, actually, they make quite a bit of money. Sorry to hear that your mail carrier is lazy! Like Jess said, take that to the post office and complain. Sadly, they're on a union and it's very unlikely you'll get better service from that woman. Maybe she'll get a new route soon and you'll have a better carrier.


sadly my USPS package carrier is the brother of GreenOasis' mail carrier...

as a result, he doesn't even come to deliver half my packages at all. if I'm lucky, I might get a pink slip in my mail box from my regular mailman the next day telling me that I have a package at the post office. then once I go to the local post office to pick up my package, I'm stuck in line for 2 hours behind everyone else who did not get their package delivered.

also, the manager at my local post office is the sister of Green Oasis' post office manager.

she is the rudest person I know....AND I LIVE IN NEW YORK CITY!!!!!!!!

this has been going on for 15 years!!!!!! it will NOT change no matter how many complaits you put into the post office.

you wana know why the post office now has "if it fits, it ships" delivery system? do you want to know why the USPS has been losing money for the past 3 years?

it's for reasons listed above and for what GO posted a photo of. :angry: 

Harry

edit: never mind, I blame Green Oasis' MOM!!!!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 8, 2011)

Well mine beats all of yours! Mine is the Mother of all postal carriers :lol: . Here;s a tip, the only way to get around these people is to tip big at Christmas, after that mail comes flying in! :lol:


----------



## GreenOasis (Jan 8, 2011)

Wait...we should PAY these people MORE than the gratuitous amounts they already make for acting like 'tards? I don't think so! If she wants my "tip"..she has to EARN IT!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 8, 2011)

It is customary to tip service people. My service was worse than you can imagine, my hubby even called "It" a name once. When I started tipping, I got better service. See, people do not think they are appreaciated, when they feel they are, they do better, kinda like telling a kid, thats a good boy, you ate all your spinach!


----------



## infinite213 (Jan 8, 2011)

My package of flies was missent today by USPS from Rebecca, they sent it to a beach 50 miles away so it wont be here till Monday, hope the BB spikes and HF pupae will be ok till then. I think I'm going postal :gunsmilie: 

Oasis, I think you just started a topic that will never die!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 8, 2011)

Can you believe that? I want my money back :angry:


----------



## GreenOasis (Jan 8, 2011)

Hard to think about tipping and giving "atta boys" when they don't deserve it, huh? That's like praising your dog for [email protected] all over the floor and chewing up your shoes!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 8, 2011)

If you don't tip, they will continue to poop on you! :tt2:


----------



## geckoboy3 (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh yeah, my mailman!

I ordered a heatpad for my $40 worth of cultures/supplies, and he drives up, (I'm sitting in my front yard) gets up, and gives me my package. Then I saw that it was open AND missing the heatpad. So I ask him where it is and he says he doesn't know. So then he's walking to his UPS truck and I see what he was sitting on:

my heatpad.  

$27 worth of cultures dead.  

&lt;_&lt; When I complain, she just shrugs!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jan 8, 2011)

hisseman said:


> Oh yeah, my mailman's a fat @$$hole!
> 
> I ordered a heatpad for my $40 worth of cultures/supplies, and he drives up, (I'm sitting in my front yard) gets up, and gives me my package. Then I saw that it was open AND missing the heatpad. So I ask him where it is and he says he doesn't know. So then he's walking to his UPS truck and I see what he was sitting on:
> 
> ...


That is an actual crime, :angry: only you can open your mail. Some of these postpeople need to learn some manners. Perhaps they need a good ole fashioned whoopin', they probably didn't get enough from their parents, :lol: .


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 8, 2011)

Gee... I really feel for you. That's awful! I think I'd send that pic to the Postmaster General or someone higher up in the chain of command for Customer Service. Here is the contact information for complaints on the USPS website:

---------------------------------------------------------------------

&lt;LI class=fontStyleK&gt;

*How do I file a complaint or get general assistance?*

For general assistance or complaints, please contact us at 1-800-ASK-USPS or via email. Agents are available M-F 8am -8:30pm ET, Sat 8am - 6pm ET. Learn more &gt;

---------------------------------------------------------------------

But I don't see an option to add an attachment (like your pic, which is truly revealing about the level of service you are getting from your mail carrier). I'm fortunate to have a wonderful mail carrier who always brings packages to the door and picks them up faithfully. He thinks my mantiskeeping hobby is really interesting, and is always asking me questions about it, and wondering what types of creepy crawlies he is delivering. His great attitude even withstood the torture he endured when I got a huge order of dead stinking BB fly maggots. He carried them around in his back seat for a few hours (before he got a regular mail truck), trying to figure out what the stench was.... and when he narrowed it down to my package, he said he had to put it in the trunk until he got to my house (in the afternoon). The poor guy endured this horrible stink all day, and still delivered them with a smile (maybe he was just so happy to finally get rid of them!) The only problem I sometimes have with him is he is so friendly and likes to hang about and talk... that sometimes it's hard to get away from him when you're just not in the mood for chit-chat.  I sincerely hope your service gets better... by whatever method.


----------



## PeterF (Jan 8, 2011)

Carey is right, you don't tip jerks.

Also, Postal Employees DO NOT make a tipping wage.

That said, if the nature of your postal service makes you feel a tip is in order, go for it.

But to be clear, not tipping your letter carrier is very different from not tipping a waitstaff.


----------



## GreenOasis (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you, Peter J F...that is my point EXACTLY. Postal employees are NOT like waiters or bell hops...mail carriers have a DUTY to perform their job with respect to those who are paying thier WAGES. They don't make less than minimum wage (unlike most waiters &amp; such), they make much MORE and their level of "service" (if you can call it that) should reflect that. Now, if my carrier had consistently gone above and beyond, I most certainly would consider giving a small gratuity for the holidays, but...her subpar treatment of my mail has been constant since the day we moved in. She does NOT deliver packages to the door unless there is no way around it...and will even go so far as to sit in my DRIVEWAY, blaring the horn to try to get me to come out there &amp; get the package from her! (So that she doesn't have to get off of her lazy buttox!) Now, she KNOWS I have a young child...am I supposed to leave my toddler unattended while I go racing out there to do her job FOR her? :blink: 

Incidentally...y'all see that truck pulling out of the driveway? A neighbor who I'd previously only said "hi" to...he decided to stop &amp; talk to me when he saw me snapping a pic of that nonsense and said, "Hey! She does that to you too, huh?" &amp; proceeded to tell me all the stuff she'd done to them in the past, concluding with the most recent escapade of redelivering mail to them that belonged to someone else (after they'd already written "return to sender" clearly on the mail!) Maybe the postal service is now being "pc" in their efforts to employ illiterates, too? :blink: He ended with, "Yeah, she's a real dingbat." ...exactly my sentiments. So, no, I don't feel the least bit guilty in not "tipping" her for the holidays for such horrible service. I'll keep my hard-earned money, thanks! &lt;_&lt;


----------



## GreenOasis (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you, Kat! I sent them a message using THEIR system, and requested an e-mail response, so that hopefully I can send them my pic as "evidence"...maybe after doing this a few times, it will sink in and I'll start seeing better service. Of course, likely not, and I'll end up in a pi$$ing contest with her until one of us waves the white flag!  (Ain't going to be me...Hubby won't allow it!)

I know that she's unlikely to be replaced...what with the way the postal system works...but, we'll just have to see what comes of it, I guess!


----------



## geckoboy3 (Jan 8, 2011)

Katnapper said:


> Gee... I really feel for you. That's awful! I think I'd send that pic to the Postmaster General or someone higher up in the chain of command for Customer Service. Here is the contact information for complaints on the USPS website:
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


I sent a complaint... but I didn't take a pic  And I have the feeling that since I was the one holding the package when I found it open, he'll make up some about how I opened it  :no: :dots:


----------



## warpdrive (Jan 9, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> Can you believe that? I want my money back :angry:


before I even start to talk about giving a tip, I want to post this before I eat my "way late" supper.

Rebecca, remember how my overnight package was a day late? you know, the fruitflys and houseflys?

well, you are entiteled to get the money back from the USPS. in fact, if you don't, then they will never improve their service.

oh, and since I payed for that overnight, it is customary to pass that charge back to the client...you know, me.  

in fact, I tell anyone that lives in Ohio that if I ship to them with UPS overnight shipping, that it will take two days to get to them. since UPS ships right to Luisville KY and then the box never makes it to the truck on time to make it across the river....not even if it's a 10 min drive across the bridge, it wont make it to the truck on time.

so what do "I" do? I ###### a fit to the UPS rep on the phone demanding my money back. guess what? I get it every time. I then refund the customer their money for the shipping. thus making the customer ultra happy....well, ultra happy once they have their animal and the shipping turned out to be free for them. ^_^ 

I'm also not a fool. I pack up the reptile in an insulated box within an insulated box and a 40 hour heat pack durring the winter. I lose about $10 for shipping this way. you want to know how many HAPPY customers I have because I don't mind loosing a whole 10 bucks? you want to know how many repeat customers I have in Ohio? I don't even have enough fingers and toes.

Harry


----------



## warpdrive (Jan 9, 2011)

GreenOasis said:


> Thank you, Kat! I sent them a message using THEIR system, and requested an e-mail response, so that hopefully I can send them my pic as "evidence"...maybe after doing this a few times, it will sink in and I'll start seeing better service. Of course, likely not, and I'll end up in a pi$$ing contest with her until one of us waves the white flag!  (Ain't going to be me...Hubby won't allow it!)
> 
> I know that she's unlikely to be replaced...what with the way the postal system works...but, we'll just have to see what comes of it, I guess!


here is the USPS phone number in case you want it for the future...

1-800-222-1811

I called it when I wondered where my overnight package was from Rebecca after it wasn't even in my post office on day 2. it was they who stated that the shipper (rebecca) should file for a refund due to it not showing up on time.

oh, they said that just as I was getting the package and still said Rebecca can get a refund for the shipping.

btw, I would love to tell you what my local post office manager said on the phone when I asked her why it was late...but I would get a ban from this forum for using such language.  

Harry

edit: sorry I skiped a lot of posts when I replyed. I was hungry from not eating because I had to work late, then take care of my night time freaks that I love so much, and then give my mantids a quick misting because they didn't get their nightly mist, then ...well, you get the point. I was in a rush.

and yes Rebecca. I have done a lot of odd jobs. everything from a paperboy to a taxi driver. I never was a waiter who makes only 2 or 3 bucks and hour because it is customery in many states (but not everywhere...I think in Arizona you don't tip a waitress because they get a normal wage. ask Dr. Phil, he would know. oooops, I mean Phil. j/k bro. lol)

as a paper boy (folks, I was 12 years old at the time), I made 25 cents per week from each customer. if I did well, it would be nice if I got a tip from each person I delivered to. after all, I brought you a news paper on time in the rain, or snow, or deathly heat. for some, I may have sliped it under their door, or under their door mat, per request. if someone had their paper stolen or at least that was what I was told, I would have to deduct the 25 cents it cost for that news paper...and there goes my profit for the week from that person. not everyone tiped. but most did. some truly were greatful for the job I did for them and may have even given be a huge tip for that week.

it was more or less the same thing as a taxi driver. do a good job and be plesent to the customer and you get a tip. just do your job and nothing else and you didn't. be a jerk and you were lucky you got paid at all.

right now I work part time as a salesman. it's a union job. there is nothing wrong with unions. a union that I'm speaking of for the people who truly dont understand clearly is as webster's dictionary puts it " a confederation of independent individuals (as nations or persons) for some common purpose"...in this case, to protect the workers from abusive behavior and to insure that our rights or benifits actualy get inforsed. with out a union, I would be unemplyed right now regardless that I not only didn't do anything wrong, but I protected my store and protected my non union store manager from a violation of the law.

yet my store manager didn't like the fact that I had to work overtime in order to acomplish this task (with permition from the assitant store manager), and thus he went over budget for his monthly overtime quota. he ofcourse could not "write me up" for any wrong doing. he couldn't do much at all leagaly. yet he tried. he even witheld my pay for a month, and it took a union lawyer and a small amount of MY money to ensure that I finaly did get payed for services renderd.

but the differance between my job and the USPS is that in my store there is a checks and balances. there is the union workers and the corprite managers. in the case with the USPS, it's ALL union. so no checks and balances. file a complaint with a fellow union postal worker and the complant never goes anywhere because like the police...once you rat out your fellow cop, you are now an outsider and no longer "one of the boys".

so my dear sweet Green Oasis, I hate to say it, but you will be waisting your time. they don't give a rat's behind what your problem is. they realy don't.

Harry


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 9, 2011)

As they say down south, Bless their Hearts! :lol: Sorry, it worked for me! Sucks to be you guys :tt2:


----------



## Allyn Loring (Jan 9, 2011)

This thread is making my blood boil !!!One word "accountability" everyone in that office IS accountable to someone else.I use USPS solely for the convenience .I also wonder if there is a signature requirement do they still just drop it off ?Maybe the best thing you can do is make them feel uncomfortable.Shipping is one of those services that make us that ship on a regular basis "vulnerable".There are a few variations to their policies but if they include shipping certain cargo they do indeed have a legal obligation to do so.That office has a postmaster attached to it as well as the district .My postmaster knows who I am and what I'm shipping ( poison dart frogs) and have never knock on wood had an issue like this and I would not for a second allow this to continue !I would also indicated by your neighbors response that this is not a isolated occurrence purhaps a letter addressed to the "postmaster " with a few signatures would do the trick!Sorry to hear all this...........


----------



## geckoboy3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Okay so I got a reply from them! I'll quote the "important" parts:

"Hello,

It has come to our attention that you had gotten some mistreated goods..... the employee was said to have opened/reopen/take out items.... we need more evidence that he tampered with it... you will not be refunded ....due to the number of complaints we're getting, he will have a new route, will be demoted to minimum wage, and those with evidence are planning to sue...."

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

WAHOO!!!!! YEAH!

:hammer: I'd like to see what happens in court :hang: 

:sweatdrop: Now I'm gonna see who my new carrier is :devil2: :innocent:


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 9, 2011)

hisseman said:


> Okay so I got a reply from them! I'll quote the "important" parts:
> 
> "Hello,
> 
> ...


Wow... did you just send your complaint yesterday?  If so, that's amazing! Actually, it may just be the tip of the iceberg if they've received numerous other complaints about the same carrier. Best of luck with your new carrier!

This does illustrate the concept of "power in numbers." Even though a single complaint may not get very far... no business or employee (even those with union "protection") is immune or above an onslaught of complaints. GreenOasis, I'm hoping your complaint hits the mark. Maybe you could mention or discuss this with your newfound neighbor friend, and even other neighbors. Making a short 1/2 page flyer simply saying something like "Are you having problems with the level of service you receive from your postal carrier? If so, complaints can be made by calling 1-800-875-2777 or online at http://www.usps.com/...=Center_EmailUs." You could distribute the flyers around your neighborhood by putting them on doorsteps or wedged in the front door (don't put them in people's mailboxes... that's illegal). Just an idea!


----------



## geckoboy3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Katnapper said:


> Wow... did you just send your complaint yesterday?  If so, that's amazing! Actually, it may just be the tip of the iceberg if they've received numerous other complaints about the same carrier. Best of luck with your new carrier!
> 
> This does illustrate the concept of "power in numbers." Even though a single complaint may not get very far... no business or employee (even those with union "protection") is immune or above an onslaught of complaints. GreenOasis, I'm hoping your complaint hits the mark. Maybe you could mention or discuss this with your newfound neighbor friend, and even other neighbors. Making a short 1/2 page flyer simply saying something like "Are you having problems with the level of service you receive from your postal carrier? If so, complaints can be made by calling 1-800-875-2777 or online at http://www.usps.com/...=Center_EmailUs." You could distribute the flyers around your neighborhood by putting them on doorsteps or wedged in the front door (don't put them in people's mailboxes... that's illegal). Just an idea!


Yep. The person was "having legal troubles" and "has had over 15 complaints in the past month"  He apparently even got in a fight with my neighbor! lol :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 9, 2011)

Best of luck to you! they should be accountable, but it is a hard nut to crack. B)


----------



## GreenOasis (Jan 9, 2011)

Unfortunately, this neighbor also informed me during our brief conversation that they are moving next week. So, doesn't look like I'd be getting much help there! :no:


----------



## warpdrive (Jan 10, 2011)

as a union worker, it is NOT my job to protect a fellow union member if he breaks the law. nor is it the unions representitives. in fact, if I help protect him in some ways, I myself would be in violation of the law. all a union does is protect the "rights" of the indiviual worker if that said worker is being mistreated. such as, if I'm told that I can't go home on time or if they don't give me the required hours each week to work, or sick pay for when I'm home sick.

in my case, I was being mistreated and once a complaint was filed, my pay was terminated for a month. without a union, my benifits such as vacation time, sick pay, and minimum work hours per week would be gone tomorrow. in the case of state or fed union workers, their rights are protected agaenst the goverment from taking them away.

I'm only asying this because some people may think that unions are bad in general.

sorry if in speaking out of turn.

Harry


----------



## GreenOasis (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, I was checking my voicemail last night (for some odd reason I had *8* new ones! Darn kids stealing the phone for personal use!)...and I had a voicemail from the Claremore Postmaster!  

Basically, he apologized profusely and said that "that sort of conduct is not tolerated by them" and that if I had ANY further issues with this carrier (or wished to discuss the matter any further), that I should give him a call &amp; left his number. The guy sounded ancient in the voicemail, so I'm guessing/hoping he's got some good old-fashioned sensibility &amp; morality. That will play in my favor if the carrier does act up again.  I had wondered, the other day, when she got out of her postal "truck" &amp; hand-delivered my box, what was going on &amp; was betting that she got a chewing over the whole thing!  

Now, it could just be that the postmaster already has a "beef" with this particular carrier, but, hey, it can't hurt to try complaining!


----------



## Rick (Jan 19, 2011)

Good news.


----------



## dgerndt (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice! That's great news! Now we'll be sure that your nymphs will arrive to your door.  Oh, by the way, another molted last night while I was sleeping! Two down, three to go!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jan 19, 2011)

likebugs said:


> doing some kind of human threat displays.


Too funny!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jan 19, 2011)

Peter Clausen said:


> Too funny!


That postal worker actually did get out of the truck and started waving his arms and shaking his fist, I will definitely never forget that incident. :lol: I do wonder if something else happened to him that day that could have contributed to his anger, but still, it was unacceptable behavior for a professional.


----------



## GreenOasis (Jan 19, 2011)

GreenOasis said:


> Well, I was checking my voicemail last night (for some odd reason I had *8* new ones! Darn kids stealing the phone for personal use!)...and I had a voicemail from the Claremore Postmaster!
> 
> Basically, he apologized profusely and said that "that sort of conduct is not tolerated by them" and that if I had ANY further issues with this carrier (or wished to discuss the matter any further), that I should give him a call &amp; left his number. The guy sounded ancient in the voicemail, so I'm guessing/hoping he's got some good old-fashioned sensibility &amp; morality. That will play in my favor if the carrier does act up again.  I had wondered, the other day, when she got out of her postal "truck" &amp; hand-delivered my box, what was going on &amp; was betting that she got a chewing over the whole thing!
> 
> Now, it could just be that the postmaster already has a "beef" with this particular carrier, but, hey, it can't hurt to try complaining!


So, my "edit" says "removed profanity" &amp; hisseman's (which used the same word) says "removed REFERENCE to profanity"? Huh...

BTW, Peter, you missed one! (likebug's quote of what hisseman said!)  

Sorry about that! I'll be a good girl next time! :angel:


----------



## Entomo-logic (Jan 19, 2011)

Not only is there POOR service with delivering the packages the service when one goes to the post office to deliver a package is TERRIBLE! I waited in line for 1.5 HOURS to send out a box the other day. How many people were in line? FOUR! This includes myself. 2 tellers 4 people this should have taken about 20 minutes tops. But no the tellers were slow and not very friendly.

Some entertainment did come from the trip however there was a guy haggeling the price of a U.S. postage stamp, What a moron! Their 44 CENTS it says so right on them these are government documents he might as well have tried to contest the value of a dollar bill. And one lady misspelled Calcutta and the teller told her it wouldn't go to the right place if she spelled it that way and she FOUGHT THE LADY AT THE COUNTER. She said "the internet told her to spell it differently" Now I assume that it was going to Calcutta, Ohio, or some other Calcutta inside of the United States so i googled Calcutta and sure enough what came up was nowhere close to that (She must have used the city in India spelled "Kolkata"). So I got to see how stupid some people are always entertaining


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 19, 2011)

I hope this pos t dies soon, it is bringing back bad memories and I am goona have a nightmare....


----------



## GreenOasis (Jan 20, 2011)

Entomo-logic said:


> Not only is there POOR service with delivering the packages the service when one goes to the post office to deliver a package is TERRIBLE! I waited in line for 1.5 HOURS to send out a box the other day. How many people were in line? FOUR! This includes myself. 2 tellers 4 people this should have taken about 20 minutes tops. But no the tellers were slow and not very friendly.
> 
> Some entertainment did come from the trip however there was a guy haggeling the price of a U.S. postage stamp, What a moron! Their 44 CENTS it says so right on them these are government documents he might as well have tried to contest the value of a dollar bill. And one lady misspelled Calcutta and the teller told her it wouldn't go to the right place if she spelled it that way and she FOUGHT THE LADY AT THE COUNTER. She said "the internet told her to spell it differently" Now I assume that it was going to Calcutta, Ohio, or some other Calcutta inside of the United States so i googled Calcutta and sure enough what came up was nowhere close to that (She must have used the city in India spelled "Kolkata"). So I got to see how stupid some people are always entertaining


Our PO people are the same way! You'd think they were chained up in a closet all day &amp; beaten just before their shift, the way they act! That's why I do the "click n ship" thing now...so I don't have to stand in line all day! (Ours will often take a good 15 minutes per person too!)


----------



## GreenOasis (Jan 20, 2011)

LOL...the first time I did the "click n ship" thing. (The PO "beast" said I could just leave them at the end of the counter if they were pre-paid.) I came back out to the van &amp; my 15-year-old daughter said, "Wow! That was fast!"

Without missing a beat, I said, "Yeah, I just dropped the box, yelled 'B0MB!' &amp; ran out." We all cracked up.  

(FYI: I did NOT actually DO/SAY that, nor would I condone it! It was just a joke!)


----------



## packer43064 (Jan 20, 2011)

GreenOasis said:


> LOL...the first time I did the "click n ship" thing. (The PO "beast" said I could just leave them at the end of the counter if they were pre-paid.) I came back out to the van &amp; my 15-year-old daughter said, "Wow! *That was fast!"Without missing a beat, I said, "Yeah, I just dropped the box, yelled 'BOMB!' &amp; ran out."* We all cracked up.  (FYI: I did NOT actually DO/SAY that, nor would I condone it! It was just a joke!)


You hear a knock on the door, and BAM the FBI break into your house and take one look at your hundreds of plastic jars of mantids staring at them. :blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 20, 2011)

Rick said:


> Good news.


Ditto!!  I hope she keeps it up and doesn't eventually revert back to her old ways. If she does, I'd file another complaint when appropriate.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 20, 2011)

I've not contributed to this thread, because it doesn't reflect my experience, but I guess that i should say that I send a lot of packages abroad and receive them through my P.O. box # which usually means that I have to pick them up at the desk. Our P.O. covers three postal zones, 85364-85366 and, without an increase in manpower, spends six months of the year catering to snowbirds ("winter visitors"). I know them all by name (the clerks, not the snowbirds) and always get cheerful and kindly service. Often, they go beyond the call of duty, as when a forum member sent me a very wet plant whose packing exploded. They kept it in a bucket and talked reassuringly to it until I arrived. On another occasion, a member who had sent a package to my PO number in the past, did so again without realizing that I had changed the number. A clerk wrote out a bunch of labels so that the package would be placed in the right box, and i received it without a hitch.

Of course, though, Yumans* are well known to be a friendly and helpful bunch.

*No, that's not a tricky Phil word, Rebecca. Folks from Arizona are called Arizonans and folks from Yuma are called Yumans. G_d know what they call folks from Gila Bend.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 20, 2011)

Green oasis, I would remove the word B om e) spelled wrong on purpose, it is a flag word and we don't want no new visitors!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 20, 2011)

You mean like Ohioians? u laughing at the old girl Phil, I can just tell


----------



## geckoboy3 (Jan 20, 2011)

likebugs said:


> That postal worker actually did get out of the truck and started waving his arms and shaking his fist, I will definitely never forget that incident. :lol: I do wonder if something else happened to him that day that could have contributed to his anger, but still, it was unacceptable behavior for a professional.


lol


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Jan 20, 2011)

The post office of where I live is generally friendly. There used to be an issue with the delivery lady leaving the door to our mail box open, but that hasn't been the case since we got a new mailbox (The old one had trouble shutting the door, what did that in was a slippery icy road one morning and someone who happened to lose control, but they were honest and brought the remains of our old box to our door and even got us a new mailbox. Rural life is great).

When expecting a package, I always ask for a tracking number. Generally USPS is good with updating the tracking information. I also usually request that they not bring it to the door, so instead I go pick it up, because I definitely don't want a box of baby mantises sitting out in the hot sun or out in a cold winter day. I am also at the end of the route, so the mail isn't delivered until 3:30, so when I call ahead and ask to hold it there and wait until I pick it up, the mantises are in the warm house by noon (depending on how early I get up,  )


----------



## infinite213 (Feb 27, 2011)

The zombies sent my mantids from Ohio to Colorado to Jacksonville, FL since this was priority and they will have been sitting in a box for 5 days instead of 3 it probly wont be good. I got a priority package yesterday that Rebecca sent a day later than the other package with the mantids.

Last time they sent a package to a totally different residence and a priority package ended up taking a week.

Are these people on crack? Did they not take geography in elementary school? I mean that is there "specialty" knowing where to send a package.

I know the postal system handles millions of packages a day and it is inevitable something will go wrong. I just feel like complaining. I hope my mantids will be ok.


----------



## geckoboy3 (Feb 27, 2011)

gio said:


> The zombies sent my mantids from Ohio to Colorado to Jacksonville, FL since this was priority and they will have been sitting in a box for 5 days instead of 3 it probly wont be good. I got a priority package yesterday that Rebecca sent a day later than the other package with the mantids.
> 
> Last time they sent a package to a totally different residence and a priority package ended up taking a week.
> 
> ...


Uh, bad memories are back. Dude, that sucks.

Anywho, my new mail person is awesome! He's even held some inverts and reptiles plus he's a really nice guy. I don't know what happened to the old one but I don't care!


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Feb 27, 2011)

They have a customer service line, maybe you can try that. 1-800-275-8777. If you are not satisfied try shipping with UPS or Fed Ex. Or you can lead a trail of sealed envolopes to a dark alley and *WHAM!!!* baseball bat to the knees. I know a guy... ha ha.


----------



## dgerndt (Feb 27, 2011)

Mr.Mantid said:


> They have a customer service line, maybe you can try that. 1-800-275-8777. If you are not satisfied try shipping with UPS or Fed Ex. Or you can lead a trail of sealed envolopes to a dark alley and *WHAM!!!* baseball bat to the knees. I know a guy... ha ha.


 :lol:


----------



## infinite213 (Feb 27, 2011)

Mr.Mantid said:


> They have a customer service line, maybe you can try that. 1-800-275-8777. If you are not satisfied try shipping with UPS or Fed Ex. Or you can lead a trail of sealed envolopes to a dark alley and *WHAM!!!* baseball bat to the knees. I know a guy... ha ha.


Well let me know when he is available...


----------



## geckoboy3 (Feb 28, 2011)

gio said:


> Well let me know when he is available...


 :lol: :lol: Don't bring your wallet when you meet him :lol:


----------



## infinite213 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well surprisingly everyone arrived fine and alive except 2 mismolts, 1 death, and 1 cannibalism. I was worried cause the package was in Colorado when the temp was 17f low.


----------



## dgerndt (Mar 1, 2011)

gio said:


> Well surprisingly everyone arrived fine and alive except 2 mismolts, 1 death, and 1 cannibalism. I was worried cause the package was in Colorado when the temp was 17f low.


Good thing you bought extras!


----------



## Termite48 (Mar 14, 2011)

Members: Recently I had a drop shippment of some Mantids which were being mailed from near Houston, TX to Antigo, WI via usps Priority Mail, with tracking. Can you believe the first day they were sent to Sandston, VA, where they were not updated. No matter where I went or called, there was no news, explanation, or update as to the package location, or a reason given for the poor dispatching. Eventually four days later they showed up in WI and the next day delivered. Gladly and no thanks to the usps, the amntids were all fine and the recipient was finally cooled down and not wondering how he could justify spending so much money on a receipt and no package (which was what he was bracing for). Yes, we have quite a postal system. It is a good thing that a few and perhaps many Mantid Forum members in good standing, know how to pack a package with live goods and get it to the destination alive, even when there is a delay of a day to more. Thanks Yen saw, Rebecca, Guapoalto, and others, for your shipping skills.


----------



## GreenOasis (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, after being very cautious upon her return to her duties (and taking pictures herself whenever she delivered mail), our carrier has returned to her old, lazy ways!







So, I snapped a pic and sent a message to the USPS again. I would have called the Post Master, but I lost his number when I got my new phone! D'oh! Oh well...I'm sure he'll call again. I still doubt she will be replaced, but...it's amusing to watch her pull out her camera/phone &amp; take pictures of her delivery to my house every day!


----------



## geckoboy3 (Mar 18, 2011)

GreenOasis said:


> Well, after being very cautious upon her return to her duties (and taking pictures herself whenever she delivered mail), our carrier has returned to her old, lazy ways!
> 
> So, I snapped a pic and sent a message to the USPS again. I would have called the Post Master, but I lost his number when I got my new phone! D'oh! Oh well...I'm sure he'll call again. I still doubt she will be replaced, but...it's amusing to watch her pull out her camera/phone &amp; take pictures of her delivery to my house every day!


I think you're cursed!  

Hmmm. I would tell him that you'd call his boss like I did to mine. He'd shape up for a few days, but then he'd go back to being a @$$. Good luck with yours.


----------



## dgerndt (Mar 19, 2011)

Dang! That is just ridiculous!  I hope you get everything sorted out, especially because you're sending and receiving packages so often.


----------



## GreenOasis (Mar 19, 2011)

Deby said:


> Dang! That is just ridiculous!  I hope you get everything sorted out, especially because you're sending and receiving packages so often.


Tell me about it! :angry: I can't even TRUST her to pick up my packages (&amp; therefore save me some gas)...likely, she'd THROW them in the back of the truck &amp; play kickball with them all the way into the PO!


----------



## guapoalto049 (Mar 19, 2011)

I usually don't have any complaints, but today I do! I live in a complex of college townhouses on a long cul-de-sac. The mailboxes are right where you pull in and my apt is about ten feet from these mailboxes. The USPS lady put a note in my mailbox, drove past my townhouse, dropped my box at the office at the end of the cul-de-sac, and left. This was around 1 pm, and the office closes at 2.

Why would you go out of your way to put a note in my mailbox, then drive all the way to the office when you could save time and knock on my door thats ten feet from the friggin mailboxes?

Now the offices are closed for the day and closed Sunday. I think I might go roundhouse the door down and save my mantis!!!!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Mar 19, 2011)

Maybe you should just move to avoid "going postal" on her azz. :lol: 

or send out some packages that have cheap loud ticking whined up clocks in them.  :whistling:


----------



## guapoalto049 (Mar 19, 2011)

Haha I might have to! Good thing I'm like Macgyver and I have my ways to get into the office B)


----------

